# Has anyone been to Goa ?



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Could you let me know what it was like ?
Am thinking of booking it for later this year 
Thanks xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

we were thinking of going later in the year but decided against it, not for any reason other that time off work for me + DP, BUT when we were away last year we met a newly wed couple who were in the services + the fella said he would reccomend it to anyone + it was the best destination he had ever been to for a relax + recoup  

hope you get some more replies hun, i would go in a shot if i had a chance  

xxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Fantastic place ... I loved it!

We also visited Bombay, Delhi, Jaipur and Agra (Taj Mahal)  Highly recommend if you fancy a slower pace of life ....

Bels x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Haven't been to Goa ... but have trampsed indepently about the non touristy areas of India (including being stranded overnight in Mumbai cause of missed flight connections).

India is a fabulous country .... as a trampser we saw the real thing.  Friends have done the touristy thing of Goa and reckon it is absolutely fabulous too.

Book and enjoy
Dee
xxx


----------

